# Tahoe Western Saddles



## Mandy87 (Aug 7, 2013)

I am considering buying either the "Tahoe Silverado Basket Tooled Western Show Saddle" or the "Tahoe Red River Western Pleasure Saddle" from Horse Tack, Equestrian supplies, English and Western Tack at Wholesale Prices TackWholesale.com. Have any of you had any experience with this company?
Thanks


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I have seen one too many in person.

They look pretty in a picture, but wait till you have had it 6 months, they are not pretty after a few months and if something has not come loose, broken or worse in that time, it would be amazing.

Show saddle do not always cost 3,000.00 but there is a reason why many of these cheap imports cost 400.00, they are Junk....

I know money is hard to come by, but you would be much better with a used American Made Saddle, even if it cost a little more than a new tahoe :wink:


.


----------

